# Help identifying bottle



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 11, 2019)

Can anyone help in identifying this bottle? I've never seen anything like it before. 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2019)

That looks like a really old one to me!  Is it pontilled?  I think it's a citrate of magnesia based on that top, but a lot older than your typical citrate.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 12, 2019)

I second the citrate!


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 12, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That looks like a really old one to me!  Is it pontilled?  I think it's a citrate of magnesia based on that top, but a lot older than your typical citrate.


No pontil.  Interesting.  I never would have guessed since my only citrate of magnesia is a crown top. Thanks!  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 12, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> I second the citrate!


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jun 13, 2019)

I agree with Canada.  My first thought would be citrate, too.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 14, 2019)

that looks like it would polish up to a really neat cornflower blue, not just your typical aqua.    3x on citrate of magnesia.   They seemed to be a product that came in very uniform packaging.  

Jim G


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 15, 2019)

sandchip said:


> I agree with Canada.  My first thought would be citrate, too.


Thanks!  Any idea of date range?  It has mold seams that stop on its shoulder. It was found with other bottles from around 1870-1900

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 15, 2019)

saratogadriver said:


> that looks like it would polish up to a really neat cornflower blue, not just your typical aqua.    3x on citrate of magnesia.   They seemed to be a product that came in very uniform packaging.
> 
> Jim G


Thanks!  Yes it is a pretty blue.  I wish I had a tumbler.  Just can't justify the expense right now.  I wonder if it was always cloudy or part of the breakdown of the glass.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd say 1870-1890 would be a safe time frame, with that lip suggesting the earlier part of the time period.  But none of our time estimates are 100%, they sometimes used forms earlier than we think of, and often seemed to continue using older forms beyond when the technology changed.

Jim G


----------



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

Definitely a citrate. Compare it to this one in my collection. Morton's Citrate of Magnesia Milwaukee.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 24, 2019)

stephengray said:


> Definitely a citrate. Compare it to this one in my collection. Morton's Citrate of Magnesia Milwaukee.View attachment 189148


Thanks Stephen!  Now I'm convinced it is definitely a citrate too.   

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jul 5, 2020)

Scored another citrate of magnesia! Now I just need to find one that is embossed



Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

